# AN "Overdrive"



## noobiewithadoobie (Nov 11, 2009)

I am using GH FloraNova Series nutes, Floralicious plus, FloraNectar fruit-n-fusion, and aquashield. My question is regarding AN Overdrive. I acquired some of this and was wondering if anyone has had any success with it and also if this is something I should work into my system and if so, when should I start? I am 5 weeks into flowering with White Russian and 
Lemon G(supposedly) The russians are for sure. Also using a top feed rockwool slab hydro setup.  Any help would be great


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi Bud,

I had really good results with Overdrive.  You'll want to use it for the last couple weeks of nutes that you give your girls before the final flush.  It's a flower 'finishing' PK nute booster.  I used AN for quite a while many years ago and I did some A/B tests with and without OD and the plants fed OD in the last couple weeks were bulkier and thus heavier...  I also had great results adding to other nute regimes although I didn't use it back when I was using the GH nutes when I grew in hydro.  

The one thing I would say when using AN products as a stand alone, still use the rate suggested by the AN Nute Calc...

hXXp://www.advancednutrients.com/nutcalc3public/nutrient_calculator.html

I always used it at the rate the Nute Calc suggests:  10ml/Gal (2 teaspoons) and add it to your other nutes for for weeks 6 & 7 if you have an 8 week strain and then flush for the final week.  I found the rates printed on the bottles were much different and always too strong when I followed the rate on the bottle and I had great success with the 2 tsp rate.

Happy Growing!


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Nov 11, 2009)

I would have to state factual stuff here in my reply.

I was drawn in by advanced nutrients claims of what their products can do along with their claim that the pk booster hammerhead is the correct ratio for mj plants and not the ratio other nutrient manufacturers use being mostly pk 13/14.

So having said that i have used to date.

OVERDRIVE.

HAMMERHEAD.

PIRAHNA.

CARBO LOAD.

BIG BUD.

This lot along with a whole lot more of their stuff and i can conclusively state from use that alongside using nothing but basic grow and bloom and maybe a little pk 13/14 that advanced nutrients is advertising at its best as on at least 4-5 grows then nothing but basic nutes little if any extra buddage was realised.

Just my experience with AN

t4


----------



## noobiewithadoobie (Nov 12, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Hi Bud,
> 
> I had really good results with Overdrive.  You'll want to use it for the last couple weeks of nutes that you give your girls before the final flush.  It's a flower 'finishing' PK nute booster.  I used AN for quite a while many years ago and I did some A/B tests with and without OD and the plants fed OD in the last couple weeks were bulkier and thus heavier...  I also had great results adding to other nute regimes although I didn't use it back when I was using the GH nutes when I grew in hydro.
> 
> ...




Thanks so much for the reply. I do have another question to pose. I am using FloraNectar FruitNFusion along with the gh bloom and floralicious plus. Should I be using the Overdrive along with the FloraNectar, or are they the same thing. I do know that the n-p-k on FloraNectar is 0-0-1 as I believe this is probably expensive molasses but I really don't care at this point. I just want to make sure that I finish this batch off right. This is my third grow. The first attempt was killed by me by overwatering/feeding my plants in dirt. The second batch got within two weeks and was killed by the cold when my heater blew a breaker during 14 degree weather. So I am literally 2 1/2 - 3 weeks away from being done. They are looking fantastic, starting to put on some girth, and the smell on my fingers after rubbing a leaf is the fruitiest, dankest, most delicious smell ever! I want to pack some weight on these ladies but I am very hesitant to do something that could yet again get my close to the finish line only to be disappointed a third and likely final time. I need to know if the Overdrive will be too much for these precious females.


----------



## koryshea (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm an Advanced Nutrients lifer and have been using overdrive since the beginning. It's used for only 2-3 weeks when your buds are swelling and anything beneficial to push your yield when time is almost up is worth using in my book.


----------

